# Problem with new ads.



## JohnC2243 (May 16, 2012)

Recently, video ads have begun showing up in Words with Friends, and once the ads have played, I can't get back to the game.  The only solution I've found is to shut my Kindle down and restart it.  Is this a problem with Kindle, Facebook or me, and is there a solution?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see the ads in mine....yet.  Is there a free version and a paid version?  I can't remember...but I can only find the free version in the store on my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I get ads between games, but they're easily ignored.  They're not videos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnC2243 said:


> Recently, video ads have begun showing up in Words with Friends, and once the ads have played, I can't get back to the game. The only solution I've found is to shut my Kindle down and restart it. Is this a problem with Kindle, Facebook or me, and is there a solution?


John,

you might try deleting the app and re-installing it. Having to restart the Kindle every time definitely is not normal.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I occasionally get videos.  Some of them you can just hit the "back" button and they'll stop, others seem to have to show the entire video before you can get out of them.  Generally the ones I've seen that do that will eventually pop up with a small "x" close button, but not until the video stops playing...


----------

